# Update on previous post



## cda (Dec 16, 2009)

I forgot where I posted this.

This is a sad update:::

http://rjricker.blogspot.com/2009/12/pe ... r-day.html

http://www.rjricker.blogspot.com/

A request to brighten a little boy's day.

I have attached a link to Caring Bridge regarding a brave young boy, Peyton Ricker 7 yoa

who is suffering from an inoperable brain tumor. We made him an honorary

fireman and he reads posts on this site with his mom daily. Several HFD firefighters and others

have already made posts but I would like you to send the link to as many

of your contacts as possible so he knows we are praying for him.

Saturday we will be bringing Santa on the fire truck to his birthday

party (DOB: 12/06) with some gifts (he doesn’t know). We’ve already

given him a helmet, small gear and we had the mayor proclaim November

20, 2009 Peyton Ricker day in the City of Lake Jackson. When Peyton was told he was now our

brother he whispered to his father in his now faint and failing voice,

“THEY SAID I’M THEIR BROTHER” with small smile.

In the spirit of Christmas I ask everyone to take just a couple minutes of their time to

brighten this 7 year old brother firefighters day with just a few simple words, and to pray

that the hand of God guides him through his journey.

We have an amazing group of people that converse on this site that span’s the globe and I know

you will all come through.

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/ourpeyton/mystory

Thanks in advance,

Randy Crim

Fire Marshal

City of Lake Jackson, Texas


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Update on previous post

Cda:

It was posted here and *yes a very sad day when Peyton left this world.*

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=501


----------

